# Furniture



## steveb34 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
Just registered today as I am hoping to complete my apartment purchase in Vilamoura by the end of this week.
I am new to all this so any help would be appreciated as I require details of furniture outlets within the immediate area selling packages and single items.
I have bought some furniture with the apartment so I am looking for various items including additional dining chairs, sofa bed etc for when the rest of the family eventually come down to visit.

Many thanks


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



steveb34 said:


> Hi,
> Just registered today as I am hoping to complete my apartment purchase in Vilamoura by the end of this week.
> I am new to all this so any help would be appreciated as I require details of furniture outlets within the immediate area selling packages and single items.
> I have bought some furniture with the apartment so I am looking for various items including additional dining chairs, sofa bed etc for when the rest of the family eventually come down to visit.
> ...


Hi Steve

Welcome to the Forum.

Sorry i can't help because i am still in the UK. I am sure that someone will be along soon who can help.

Peterfc 666?


----------

